# where to get cheap simple stickers



## xbrandon408x (Jan 24, 2008)

i want to know where to get cheap simple stickers so i can advertise myself more


----------



## tyty0207 (Oct 19, 2007)

stickerobot.com, stickerspin.com, etc, google is a wonderful thing


----------



## xbrandon408x (Jan 24, 2008)

haha thanks a lot man


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin (Oct 28, 2005)

That stickerobot is VERY expensive.

We get our stickers from here:

GotPrint: Full Color Printing: Business Cards, Postcards, Flyers, Brochures, Catalogs & More!

Turn around time is great (I've gotten stickers that were ordered on Monday, by Friday), and quality is excellent.

We used to use stickerguy.com, but it can take anywhere from 2 weeks to 8 weeks to get your order.


----------



## Air Art Girl (Mar 29, 2007)

depending on how many your want, "cheap" is a realative word. If you only want a low qty, it will not be "cheap" 

Try Stouse Incorporated


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

I agree as is a difference between a sticker and a cad cut decal.


----------



## mikelschwarz (Apr 12, 2008)

We used mavericklabel.com. We provided the design (nice full color design) and it will be printed on clear high-quality labels that come on a roll. we ordered a higher quantity, but got our per unit price down to about $0.10. Based on the proof we got, it's going to look amazing. their quoting process was extremely fast, and their turn around was pretty impressive (just a few days to go from approved design to shipping).


----------



## tyty0207 (Oct 19, 2007)

mavericklabel sounds awesome. how many did you have to order to get down to .10?

I just got a quote from stickerobot....ouch. came out to around .75- 1.00


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin (Oct 28, 2005)

It's actually pretty standard. We've used them before, but found *much* better pricing.

As low as 3 cents per label (1,000 labels for $35), full color and 4 days turnaround time:

Full Color Printing: Business Cards, Postcards, Flyers, Brochures, Catalogs & More! - GotPrint


----------



## mikelschwarz (Apr 12, 2008)

We ordered 5000, so our total out of pocket was a little over $500 including shipping.

I've attached a copy of what our sticker will look like.


----------



## mikelschwarz (Apr 12, 2008)

Comin'Out, Wow, .03 a label is awesome. We'll have to try them next time.


----------



## xbrandon408x (Jan 24, 2008)

yea i want mass quantity for a low price basically and just something simple


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin (Oct 28, 2005)

Mikel, how big are those stickers?


----------



## mikelschwarz (Apr 12, 2008)

comin'out, they are 4" x 2.5"


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

One silly investment that doesnt last. Sorry but full color decals are old hat and quite dead. Put them on your skateboard but certainly not on a business or on your ride.


----------



## mikelschwarz (Apr 12, 2008)

Motoskin, If you're referring to using labels for other advertising purposes, I agree with you. I really don't think stickers would be the right medium.

We're using stickers as a temporary solution until we get better packaging for our undershirts. We're starting with a simple clear polybag that will have the clear/color sticker. We expect it to look a lot better than just the plain polybag.

I'd be interested to get your input and thoughts on what other inexpensive packing options may be available (that don't look cheap).


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin (Oct 28, 2005)

MotoskinGraphix said:


> One silly investment that doesnt last. Sorry but full color decals are old hat and quite dead. Put them on your skateboard but certainly not on a business or on your ride.


I guess it depends on what you're trying to do with them.

Mikel, made a good point with his use.

We've got kids putting them all over the place (lockers, notebooks, etc.), and it's getting us visibility and sales.

With 5,000 for $89, hardly seems silly to spend literally just a little money for lots of visibility.

I think it's rather silly to not do something so easy and inexpensive to help brand.


----------



## mikelschwarz (Apr 12, 2008)

Greg, that's a great point. Those kids are helping you build your brand for next to nothing  Who cares how it's done, as long as it's done cost effectively. If you can keep your SAC (subscriber/buyer acquisition cost) in line with your sales, more power to you.

btw, i'm going to use gotprint.net next time. looks like i could have saved myself at least a few hundred bucks.


----------



## ino (Jan 23, 2007)

If its only a simple design, why not just get some A4 label sheets and print them on a laser printer.


----------



## maddog9022 (Sep 5, 2006)

it really depends on what your market is. paintballers go crazy over sitickers. They put them on anything they can hoppers, pods, masks and guns. they love stickers and it will attract people to you site. Plus it is a bonus if a player gets a picture in a magazine with my sticker showing.


----------



## thetrillest (Sep 22, 2011)

Comin'OutSwingin said:


> It's actually pretty standard. We've used them before, but found *much* better pricing.
> 
> As low as 3 cents per label (1,000 labels for $35), full color and 4 days turnaround time:
> 
> Full Color Printing: Business Cards, Postcards, Flyers, Brochures, Catalogs & More! - GotPrint



Do they make die cut stickers?


----------



## luckyspade (Feb 6, 2012)

Thanks for the info guys!


----------



## brent (Nov 3, 2006)

These really inexpensive stickers are just good for indoor applications. For more durable stickers, I order vinyl stickers from Contagious Graphics. They're nice, affordable and quick. I used stickerguy before but they take forever and they screwed up the registration the one time I bought a 2 color sticker. They also have a referral program, so if anyone uses Contagious and wants me to get some free stickers, put "Vacord Screen Printing" in the referral section


----------



## FrontRunners (Mar 16, 2012)

.03 thats damn cheap


----------



## thetrillest (Sep 22, 2011)

FrontRunners said:


> .03 thats damn cheap


Wait where???


----------



## taricp35 (Dec 10, 2008)

Guys keep in mind this thread is from 2008, prices might have changed since then.


----------



## thetrillest (Sep 22, 2011)

Any other solutions then?


----------



## fdkss03 (Apr 13, 2011)

4over, Inc. | Super Trade Printer


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

StickerMan


----------

